# How to resolve ANY communication issue



## DCMarriageCounselor

This happened to me the other day...

My wife opens the fridge and yells to me that the milk is going bad.

Can you tell me how in the world this simple sequence of events leads to us bickering with each other like we are kindergarteners, crumbling into panic and collapse because the other person isn't being nice? Has this happened to you?

I have been down this road so many times in my marriage of 20 years that I got tired of losing my footing on sanity while trying to co-exist with a person whom I love dearly.

It just so happens that I've also be a "marriage expert" for these 20 years, but as I stood there in the kitchen that day fighting for my life to prove that it wasn't my fault that the milk had soured, none of my vast experience being patient, thoughtful, and insightful mattered a lick.

This is why I created a FREE 30-minute WEBINAR to teach what I have found to be the fundamental solution to communication problem

I should tell you how the fight over sour milk ended up.

I knew I was being hijacked by a protective reaction in my body, so I followed a sequence of steps to pull my thinking brain out of the fog of adrenaline. These steps let me remember I am human. My wife is human. There is no need to panic. My heart slowed. I breathed deeply and felt my feet on the floor. I felt safe and confident.

"Yes honey. The milk has gone bad. Thanks for letting me know."

Life could now move on and I could feel my feelings and my partner's feelings at the same time without anxiety taking over.

If you would like to know the steps I followed please join me in my FREE 30-MINUTE WEBINAR I love the results I see teaching this to others but I love even more that I don't have to lose my mind in the middle of an otherwise very good day with the person I love.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Not the milk! Oh, what will we do now??


----------

